# Notarised Transcript..



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello all,

Can I send notarized transcript along with PR application??? Does anybody have successful result on this???

what are chances of asking originals transcripts by CIC??? 

Any body want to share their experience.??

Thanks
CD


----------

